# Starting the IVF route *



## NickySusan (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi all, 

I am now in my third week of treatment and all ready finding it hard. I am just hoping that I am not the only one who cant stop crying and feeling sorry for myself? I have had two bad days and I am thinking can I carry on doing this for months!? And I expect that it only gets harder? I think that it is worse cause no one actually knows what you are going through and also what you have gone through to get to this stage. They do say that IVF is one of the most stressful things and I now definitely agree.

Really I am just after some reassurance and some advice from people who have been through the process, with hopefully a heads-up on whats around the corner.

Thanks, Nicky


----------



## sandnotoil (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi NickySusan,
Just a quickie to say , I'm a newbie too.

I can't help much on your IVF trials and tribulations as I've not quite got to that stage myself, but I hope things get better soon. 
Best wishes  
sandnotoil


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Nicky
Keep looking ahead and try to think positively. I know its hard, I've been trying for 5 years and only just now about to start treatment. I am fed up with being prodded and poked and just want to get on with it. We are going to be starting icsi the end of october. Fingers crossed for you
take care
Love Bev


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Nicky,

Just to let you know that you're not the only one feeling like this. Any tx is hard and messes with your head to some extent, and it's impossible to predict how you will feel and react. 
We've had 3 cycles of ICSI and I thought I did really well with the first two, but the last one has turned me into a gibbering wreck! Just go with the flow and accept how you feel, eventually you'll come out the other side, one way or another.
Best of luck with it all,
H x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Nicky,

Hey IVF is tuff, but just as the ladies have said just take one step at a time, dont think of what going to happen, just concentrate on whats happening now.  
What I did was concentrate on down Reg, get to your first scan, then concentrate on Stimms, etc, also remember your hormones arent exactly under your control, so there will be times when you feel like sh*t for no reason, just take it as it comes.  Be positive and know that you are doing your very best to reach your dream.  Also FF is the best place to come for advice and general shoulder to cry on, everyone here fully understands how you feel.    

Take care
Bev


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

Just wanted to wish you good luck on your IVF journey.

It worked 2nd time round for us, it's very clinical but to me - well worth it.

Look after yourself.

Sharon xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Nicky, weclome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear you are having a bit of a hard time of it emotionally. Everyone reacts to treatment differently but overall, we have all been through anguish of tryign to conceive and failing and then finding out we need tx to help us become parents. It's horrible 
You will get loads of help and support here and you are certainly not alone in how you feel. In many ways it does get harder but it also gets earier too as you learn so much along the way. With luck, you won't be doing this for months and months and you will get pregnant on this attempt.

I have left you a few links that I hope you will find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You might find it beneficial to join the Cycle Buddies and share your experiences with ladies going through tx at the same time as you:  *CLICK HERE FOR Sept / Oct cycle buddies board*

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck with this cycle. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Nicky* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need

good luck with everything 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi NickySusan

Didn't want to read and move on without saying  after reading your post.

I'm really sorry you're feeling low and having a hard time of it.  I'm about to start my 1st cycle of TX (IVF) in a week or so...so will be in a better position to understand what you're going through then.  At the moment, I can only send you a big hug and positive vibes that it will all be worth it in the end   

I'm hoping to join the Oct/Nov cycle buddies thread so hope to chat with you on there.

Wishing you lots of luck,

Liss xxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

NickySusan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am now in my third week of treatment and all ready finding it hard. I am just hoping that I am not the only one who cant stop crying and feeling sorry for myself? I have had two bad days and I am thinking can I carry on doing this for months!? And I expect that it only gets harder? I think that it is worse cause no one actually knows what you are going through and also what you have gone through to get to this stage. They do say that IVF is one of the most stressful things and I now definitely agree.
> 
> ...


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

you are not alone there are thosands of girls on this site that proberly feel exactly the same like you i was very scared at the start of mine but also excited that we might have a baby at the end. my hypnosis cd was very helpful its worth a shot..

good luck keepinghope xxx


----------



## weymouthlass (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi!  Really nice to hear your comments.  Just joined this site today, having started sniffing last Tuesday.  Have become a chronic moody cow, and also feel like crying all the time.  Keep wanting to blame boyfriend, as it must be something he's done, so then feel bad about that!  Not sure how much is 'just stress' and what is sideffects, so envy you being longer into it.  Are you injecting yet?  Dreading that too!
Rach x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi,
  im new to this site to although im not at the stage that you are at yet. I hope that things get better for you, hopefullyyou will feel better when you start the injections. Is this your 1st cycle?

Wish you good luck in the future and hope you get a BFP! 

Lisa x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Nicky

poor you Hun hope you start to feel better soon, think the emotions come in waves so hopefully it wont be like this for you all the time, i myself haven't started tx yet but will be doing in about 3 weeks all been well, so I'm not much help to you Hun.....but you have come to the right place i have been posting on here for quiet a long time now and would be lost without all the friendly advice and wonderful people, i would love to hear how you get on Hun....and i don't mind listening if you just feel like a good old moan (save your poor DH getting the brunt end all the time ) 

maybe you could give me some tips on how not to be such a wuss! when it comes to injecting myself  I'm such a baby you no  

keep strong Hun hope to hear how your getting on soon
blown you some bubbles too  

love Caz xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## sammy s (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Nicky

I,m Sam, new here too and just starting IVF too. So cant give much advice really!
Yes its scary especially when we 
dont know what were letting ourselves in for right?

Finding this site at least helps to know that we dont have to be alone and we can
get understanding support. I dont know anyone close who has admitted to having IVF?
I dont know about you but we are finding it hard to decide who to tell let alone
actually do it. 

Keep strong and keep positive x


----------



## eadaoin (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Nicky,

I'm new to the site too and am only just starting out on the whole treatment,not as far on as you yet. Wishing you well and fingers crossed for you, crying is a good stress reliever, I've done enough of it too. My poor DH gets a wet shoulder on a regular basis, but I always feel a little better for not bottling it up, even though I cry on a regular basis.

All the best,

Eadaoin


----------

